# Articles on selective breeding



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, does anybody know of any articles concerning selective breeding in reptiles, such as the ethics of it, pro's/con's, descriptions of conditions big breeders keep animals in etc. 

I can only seem to find any in the Colour Morph issue of the Reptilia magazine (#44) and was hoping other people may have come accross some before.

Thanks


----------



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

bump..


----------



## Rhys_Scfc (Nov 25, 2010)

Bump..


----------

